# building up topline/neck muscles.



## BroadfordQueen (15 September 2007)

Basically, my mare hasn't been ridden very well when she was younger, and she has no topline, and her neck bends the wrong way- like a ewe neck. She is ridden nearly every day, and by that i don't mean she slops along on hacks; i mean she is worked in an outline. She has been worked like this for a whole season now, yet still nothing has changed.

 I have been doing a lot of hillwork with her recently, but that has just got her really fit and now she is a total loonatic even though she is only on pony mix and chaff!

Anyway i was chatting to my farrier on monday and he said, "you should stand her in the stable for an hour tacked up with side reins/ a de-gouge on- that'll sort her!" and my mum told me that in the old days the bloke she used to ride for did that to all his horses too. 

Is this something really frowned upon? My horse just finds it really hard to stay in a consistant outline as her neck isn't naturally bent in the correct way, and our farrier swears by it - his daughter who is competing at my level has a beautifully schooled horse who has a lovely consistant outline, they qualified for the PC area dressage championships and apparently the horse resembled a giraffe a few months ago!

Any other ideas, as i would prefere NOT to do this to Tara as it just doesn't seem like the correct thing to do? getting really frustrated now as we seem to have tried everything, and my dressage instructor said we are going to have to work on her neck before we can score any higher than we are now.


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

Hmm I wouldn't do that to my horse TBH I would rather work her in side riens in the lunge maybe? We are on the case to get radder's topline better. You could try a degogue to help get a more consistant outline but they can be dangerous if too tight and I have known a horse to flip over as it was too tight.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (15 September 2007)

we have a degogue and use it about once a month- on the loosest ring. also lunge her with the pessoa about once a week (i dont, mum does- i cant lunge for toffee!), but still not much difference.


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (15 September 2007)

I cant really see the benefit of putting a horse in the stable with side reins on... Its not gonna make a difference to muscle mass on the neck by pinning its head in. Id be interested to see the replys to this thread..


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (15 September 2007)

I suppose if you just wanted to build the muscle you can strap the neck using a leather pad. 10mins per day each side in a constant rhythm gradually increasing the time per day. (You need strong arms for this)


----------



## debradley (15 September 2007)

I'd recommend working in a tight pessoa 3x week, but not for too long as it's hard work; lots of hill work and always feed off the ground (no hay nets etc).  I think that you would be looking at a good couple of seasons before you start to see an improvement.  It's also very hard to see your progress when you're with them every day; so it might be worth your while taking a picture once a month just to see how your getting on.  Time, patience and perservance should be all that's needed, I don't really believe in strapping them down endlessly I think they just set themselves against it, but would be interested to hear what others say.


----------



## Blizzard (15 September 2007)

Lance has a pretty good neck:







Its hard work to get him working correctly, he likes to be lazy, and you have to ask  very firmly for him to come into an outline!

I wouldnt recommend strapping a horse down though, lunging in side reins or a pessoa yes, so the horse is actually using his muscles, but ive never heard of just forcing the head and leaving them standing there.


----------



## Twilight (15 September 2007)

I really stuggle to get my boy in the right shape because he just isn't built to do it.  However I have recently been having lessons with a sports physio (yes riding lessons) she uses  simular ideas to Mary Wanless.  This has really improved his whole way of going and the way I ride.   It has helped him build the correct muscles on his neck and across his back. She also does some manipulation work on him to keep him comfortable.  It may be worth you looking at the whole picture in trying to get your mare to build her top line.  Try working with a different instructor to see if they have some ideas that differ from your current one.  Also pole work helped t - makes them stretch down and use their whole topline.  Don't like the idea of just tying a horses head down might work but don't think it is very kind.


----------



## Fattie_Hattie (15 September 2007)

i suggest working long and low. It worked with hattie reallly well.


----------



## only_me (15 September 2007)

try feeding him with top contidioning cubes or the outshine stuff? worked wonders with my friends pony!


----------



## custard (15 September 2007)

The only way to do it is with correct work am afraid and lungeing in a pessoa once a week wont do it.  Once the  physio had shown me how to use it correctly I was told to use it for a few minutes every day, even as a warm up to riding but please don't use it over tightly or for too long.  15 minutes is plenty and if your farrier suggests you tie her down with side reins etc and leave her in the stable again I will personally come round and put his rasp somewhere it's not meant to go!!


----------



## ann-jen (16 September 2007)

I agree with the others that correct schooling is the key - in particular getting the horse to work long and low and to be "through" behind. 
It might be worth getting your horse checked over that there isn't a physical reason if he finds this difficult such as a sore back or the saddle isn't fitting quite right.
You could also try doing some carrot stretches with your horse each day. Basically stand your horse alongside a wall so he can't swing his quarters round and hold the carrot next to his flank and get him to stretch round for it. He might not be able to stretch too far to start with. Repeat it the same on the other side. Then try holding the carrot between his front legs and get him to stretch down for that. You will see his back lift as he reaches for it. As he gets stronger you can lower the carrot towards the ground to increase the stretch. 
I do these and other passive stretches with my horse every day and have noticed a massive difference in her flexibility and the strength of her topline so they might be worth a go.
Good Luck.


----------

